# My boys & girls



## olympus (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm from South Africa.
I have 4 Rats, 2 girls and 2 boys.
The Boys: Moose (Siamese Hooded) | Alvin (Pink-eyed White)
The Girls: Lucy (Pink-eyed White) | Bella (Black Berkshire)

Cheers,
Oly  

Moose:









Alvin:









Lucy:









Bella:


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Bootyful


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

VERY beautiful.


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

I have never seen a rat like Moose before. All of your ratties are so cute!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

wow! Did you take that pic after you gave your PEW a bath?? Her coat is amazing!!!


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

beautiful ratties!
I've never seen any markings like Moose's before, very unique.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

You have pretty ratties! :wink: 

Moose is stunning!


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

very cute indeed


----------



## ghost (Jul 14, 2007)

Moose is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

they are all beautiful ratties!!!


----------



## sk1tt135 (Jul 25, 2007)

I've never seen a rat like Moose either! That's cool. All your rats are beautiful. =D


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

wow there beautiful, ive never seen a rat like the 1st one!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

pretty's!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh wow, Moose is a GORGEOUS triamese! His markings really are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

All of them are lovely!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I love them all,but Moose just stole my heart


----------



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey another South African on this site. 
I am from Cape Town where do you come from?


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

beautiful rats


----------

